# Sooner



## jrock (Dec 30, 2007)

Any news on the derby?
Jon


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

Kinda interested in the Derby callbacks. Want to know if
Marcia Traylor and Katie or Ali are still in.


----------



## BB123 (Dec 14, 2008)

Tough double double back to back in Derby. Callbacks to 3rd: 2, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 16, 20, 22, and 23.


----------



## Labhunter (Apr 30, 2008)

Any news on the open?


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Any news on the Open?? 1st series done?? Call backs??

Did Derby 3rd get done & if so any call backs?

Thanks for any news!


----------



## okvet (Jun 20, 2006)

LukesMom said:


> Any news on the Open?? 1st series done?? Call backs??
> 
> Did Derby 3rd get done & if so any call backs?
> 
> Thanks for any news!


3rd is done. I believe they only ran 3 dogs in the 4th then had to call it. Don't have call backs though.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Can anyone confirm that the derby did NOT finish? I could use an extra 30 minutes sleep before heading to the qual!


----------



## okvet (Jun 20, 2006)

2-Dogs said:


> Can anyone confirm that the derby did NOT finish? I could use an extra 30 minutes sleep before heading to the qual!


Derby did not finish. I just got off the phone with a handler that has a dog in the 4th series and did not run.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Open was a triple with a flyer up the middle. Long retired semi tight to the flier and a shorter retired bird right of the flier. Order Long, right, flier. Long hunts on the flier compounded memory problems on the long one. Got varied answers and I think they got the first series in. Good test on a nice field with well placed birds.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

1). 11. Bullet/Hurst
2). 10. Emmit/McKnight
3). 12 Bama/Edwards
4). 13. Titan/Withrow

RJ 23

Jams. 2,8,9


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

OPEN

30 dogs to the water blind:

1,2,4,11,16,19,20,21,23,24,25,29,30,31,35,36,37,38,42,46,49,50,51,52,53,55,59,61,65,67


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats to Ranger for his Derby JAM!!

Andy


----------



## Crystal C. (Sep 26, 2008)

Congrats to Bill, and Sarita on Emmitts 2nd and Livvy's Reserve JAM in the Derby!


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Congrats to Dan and Bullet. I believe that puts him over 70 points.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Qualifying

First series was a triple and a blind.

7 dogs to the water blind:

6,7,8,13,16,17,18


----------



## DDanielson (Mar 24, 2008)

Congrats to Dan and Bullet


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Bullet & Emmit over 70!


----------



## okvet (Jun 20, 2006)

Congrats to Jamie Huffman and his yellow dog "Titan" for his first Derby placement.

Good job Gabe Withrow on handling Titan!! I'm sure you are proud since Titan is out of your dog "Motor".

todd


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Open to the water marks:

2,4,11,16,19,21,23,25,30,31,36,37,38,42,49,52,53,55,59,61,65,67


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Qualifying results:

1) 7. Breeze/Burson
2). 17 Chili/Boley
3). 18. Roo/Starford
4). 6. Scout/Littlejohn

RJ. 8. Dottie/Aycock

Jam. 13. Rowdy/Kelly


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Congrats Mike on Q 2nd. He's running like crazy. Time for the Open.

Jim & Jan


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congrats to all who placed in the Q.

Special congrats to Jo Burson who gets the win the VERY FIRST time handling her dog in a trial!

And another strong showing by Mike Boley's ChiliDog.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Amateur was a nice triple with a hard to get flyer as the go bird on the left. Right bird was thrown onto a hill and dogs had to go through some cover in a little draw to get it. Middle bird was also through some cover and little ditch/draw that kicked the dogs close to the line of the flier. Long pheasant hunts dimmed memories of the other two as well as wind and good bird placement. The judges called back 23 out of the 38 starters. 

Land blind was a double blind with a short blind of about 40 yards to pick up. After that you had to poke them back between the first blind you picked up and a guy sitting in a chair (no dry pop, just sitting there). Then down and up a hill. Dogs could get lost at the end if not careful. I think 18 dogs back for the water blind. 

Considering how cold it was tonight at the OSU Football game, I don't thinks dogs will much want to jump in the acqua tomorrow morning. We'll see if mine does. 

Don't have callbacks, sorry.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Tim West said:


> After that you had to poke them ......(by)...... a guy sitting in a chair (no dry pop, just sitting there).


 
Why do judges do this?


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Why do judges do this?


Because it's one of the few things that can be done on blinds that hasn't been taken out of the rulebook yet....

kg


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Open results

1) Tommie/Schrader
2). Woody/Wilson
3) Pogo/Russell
4). Pippa/Dewey

RJ - Cruiser/Schrader

Jams

Bunny/Edwards
Hummer/Baird
Luke/Schrader
Twister/Wilson
Rainey/Schrader
Danny/Schrader
Truman/Schrader


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congratulations to Frank Price who WON the Amateur with Roux and got third with Piper!

Second goes to Steve Robben and fourth to Pete Marcellus. Congrats to them too!

Frank tells me that the last series was a huge quad with big swims on two birds and lots of wind and water to navigate. Roux drilled it to win!

Pretty good weekend for Daddy and daughter. Roux wins the Am, Ammo wins another Derby!

Thanks to the Sooner Club, judges and workers for a trial well done!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Tim West said:


> Congratulations to Frank Price who WON the Amateur with Roux and got third with Piper!
> 
> Second goes to Steve Robben and fourth to Pete Marcellus. Congrats to them too!
> 
> ...


Yahoo! Way to go Frank and Roux!! Gettin awful close to that title!!


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

A big YAHOO to Elizabeth and Woody in the Open Second. We knew you could do it. Big Fluffy Hugs. Red Dogs rule.

Mary Beth Corsini


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

A Huge Way To Go To Elizabeth And Woody - Wow!!!!


----------



## scott spalding (Aug 27, 2005)

Nice job Frank and Roux.
________
Website Design


----------



## okvet (Jun 20, 2006)

Congrats Frank!

Job well done!
Todd


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

Tim West said:


> Congratulations to Frank Price who WON the Amateur with Roux and got third with Piper!
> 
> Pretty good weekend for Daddy and daughter. Roux wins the Am, Ammo wins another Derby!


_And Momma Tyra is having a time of her life in South Dakota chasing those pheasants...... Big congrats to Frank and Roux. Proud of you!!! _

Ron & Deb Wehner
Santa Fe Labs


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Good going to Frank and Roux!*

*Dang, those choco dogs are tough to beat.*


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Big Congrats to Frank Price getting a first and a third today.

Roux, Piper and Frank running on all cylinders.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congrats to Bill Schrader and Tom Vaughn. Tom's dogs have had a great year this year. Tommie has 3 open wins this year & two back-to-back, while Gretzky also has three open wins.

Way to go Two Step on 3 open wins in a row! 

Congrats to Mike Boley on his Q 2nd with Chili and Rainey's first open finish!

And a big congrats to Frank Price on a great amateur win!

Big thanks to all involved in putting on the Sooner trial, very good job!


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

junfan68 said:


> Congrats to Mike Boley on his Q 2nd with Chili and Rainey's first open finish!


CONGRATS Mike, Chili and Rainey!!

Troy


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congratulations Frank!


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Thanks to all and particularly the Sooner Club for their hard work, judges for giving up their weekend and doing what they do, and various land owners for allowing us to be there. Very well run trial and challenging tests. It was surely a day to remember for me. 

Also, thanks to Mark Edwards for doing a great job with Piper and getting her competition ready. She is hitting on all cylinders. 

The Am Results were:

1st 28 Roux, o/h Frank Price co-owner Tim West
2nd 2 Inca, o/h Steve Robben
3rd 18 Piper (NutCase) o/h Frank Price co-owner Brian Freeland
4th 30 Diesel o/h Pete Marcellus
RJ 4 Kate o/h Marv Baumer
JAMs 25 Judy Bill Burks; 19 Pearl Al Wilson; 7 Ruby Al Wilson; 4 JR Sharon Gierman

fp


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Frank , nice weekend?  Congrats!!


----------



## Charles Dwyer (Feb 10, 2006)

Way to go Frank!!

Congrats to Steve and Inca as well!!


----------



## Sean H (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats to Dan and Bullet on another derby win!!

And big congrats to Mark and Scout on the Qual 4th!!! Way to go Mark!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz to Steve, Dan and Frank! Way to go!

Aaron*


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats to all those who placed. Esp Jo in her first Q and gets the Blue.

Please keep the Giermans and Shire in your thoughts and prayers as he is at OSU Vet School with a possible fracture skull.


----------



## AuntDeb (Sep 14, 2009)

Big Congratulations go out to Jo and Breeze! It has been so much fun watching the progress...


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

MikeBoley said:


> Congrats to all those who placed. Esp Jo in her first Q and gets the Blue.
> 
> Please keep the Giermans and Shire in your thoughts and prayers as he is at OSU Vet School with a possible fracture skull.


Oh NO--How did this happen? Prayers will be sent


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

MikeBoley said:


> Congrats to all those who placed. Esp Jo in her first Q and gets the Blue.
> 
> Please keep the Giermans and Shire in your thoughts and prayers as he is at OSU Vet School with a possible fracture skull.


Wow... what happened? Prayers sent...


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Shire hit a post while running the water blind. Anyone who has watched this talented young dog knows how hard he runs. x-rays confirm fractures the bridge of nose. The surgeons are trying to decide if anything can be done to correct the injury. This very well could be career ending.


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

To the Gierman's . Our thought are with you.

Jim & Jan Burnett


----------



## BB123 (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks to the SRC for putting on a great trial!

BIG THANKS goes to Tyler Sheppard, for the great job you've done with Breeze and getting us both ready to run Owner/Handler Qual. We couldn't have done it without you!

Jo Burson


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Congats to Mike on his 2nd in the Q!!

Also -- congrats to Dan & Bullet! 

Way to go!!

And to to the entire Two Step team -- what a weekend!!!!!!!! 
:BIG:


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> Shire hit a post while running the water blind. Anyone who has watched this talented young dog knows how hard he runs. x-rays confirm fractures the bridge of nose. The surgeons are trying to decide if anything can be done to correct the injury. This very well could be career ending.


Very sad situation. Thoughts and prayers out to Shire and the Giermans.


----------

